# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Vibrations while awake??? kundalini?

## Something Else

Does anybody ever get the body vibrations or vibrations in their head while awake?  I am talking about the vibrations a person may feel when trying LD, not the kind you get when having your headphones on too loud.   :wink2: 

I have this happen to me from time to time when working on meditation practices or LDing.  

If anyone has any information regarding this phenomena like what it is, or what it is good or bad for, please let me know.

----------


## ExoByte

Very common. The vibrations can usually be related to the onset of Sleep Paralysis.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I get them when doing deep trance meditation.  I think you can reach that state of sepration from your body, even when you're not sleeping.  Like you mentioned, with Kundalini, I've always assumed this state of mind is the goal of a lot of meditation techniques.  Just one step away from a WILD, or a WILD without the actual dream.  It is definitely all interrelated.

There is also always the chance that you're falling asleep during your meditation.  I've had more than one meditation session end in an unintentional WILD.

----------


## Something Else

> I get them when doing deep trance meditation.  I think you can reach that state of sepration from your body, even when you're not sleeping.  Like you mentioned, with Kundalini, I've always assumed this state of mind is the goal of a lot of meditation techniques.  Just one step away from a WILD, or a WILD without the actual dream.  It is definitely all interrelated.
> 
> There is also always the chance that you're falling asleep during your meditation.  I've had more than one meditation session end in an unintentional WILD.



Thank you for your reply.  

I do vibrate a lot. hehehehe.  That was kind of fun to say.  But seriously yes, I can reach the vibrations quite easily.  I just meditate that I sink into myself and then I feel that body is getting smaller and smaller.  Next thing I know I am full size again and vibrating.  This morning when I was trying LD (another 2 second LD) I must have gone through the vibrations at least 4-5 times.  

But I am not talking about the vibrations in meditation.  I am talking about really powerful vibrations coming over me while eating a sandwich, playing a video game, teaching a class......  Just all of a sudden and very powerfully.  This has happened to me at least a dozens times to the extent I start to fade out and I person might see that I am being bothered by something and ask me if I am okay.  I have always been okay of course.

----------


## starry eyes

If we were talking about AP instead of lucid dreaming, vibrations would be a good sign that you are going to be getting somewhere  :smiley:

----------


## Something Else

> If we were talking about AP instead of lucid dreaming, vibrations would be a good sign that you are going to be getting somewhere



Well, I started my voyage into lucid dreaming with AP.  Actually, it all started with NDEs.  I wanted to recapture those and so I went into AP.  I did it many times but was terrible at it.  I found out a very easy way to AP when LDing though which worked for me every time so then I got into LDing.  Anyway, I had much more success with LDing, so I was focusing on it.  For instance this week.  I have tried to LD 4 out of the last 5 days.  Resulting in 1 real lucid dream lasting a couple minutes, 1 false awakening, 2 very short lucid dreams 10-20 seconds, and 5 micro lucid dreams that I barely call lucid that lasted well under 10 seconds.  I really have a problem extending, intensifying, and stabilizing my LDs.   

But regardless since I started off with AP, a lot of what I do to prep for LD has been AP techniques, which seemed to carry over to LDing.

----------


## Shift

This should probably go into sleep/health.

I've had something similar happen a couple of times when I went from laying down to standing up. Most of the time it happens when I bounce out of bed and start to put my hair up, raising my arms above my head. My arms will literally start shaking and freaking out. This happens pretty rarely though, and I have notoriously low blood pressure (prone to seeing stars and having to sit after standing quickly), so I've just kind of assumed it was that and ignored it, after I experimented for a while and found it got worse if I kept my hands above my head but went away immediately if I lowered them.

The vibrations you get as hypnagogic hallucinations don't actually move you physically. Are you simply feeling as though you're vibrating, or is your body actually shaking?

----------


## Something Else

They are definately the hynagogic hallucination vibrations.  They are exactly like the ones in my dreams, but I am awake.  

The best explanation I have heard for such vibrations is that your consciousness is trying to switch between mainly associating with the physical body and the dream body.  The basic idea is that one's consciousness gets stuck in a loop and switches back and forth very quickly between the dream body and the physical body, thus it feels like a person is vibrating.  I don't know if this is true or not.  It is just somehthing I read one time and kind of makes sense.  At anyrate for me there is a definate correlation between the vibrations and switching over to being aware in a dream body instead of being aware in the physical body.  

Regardless, it is these hypnagogic vibrations that I have felt many times while awake, meditating, and sleeping, though the vast majority of times it is usually only while sleeping and/or meditating.  Therefore I feel it a little odd to have them while experiencing waking life and was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on it.  

The best explanation I can think of is that I am day dreaming off in somepart of my mind and this day dreaming part of my mind is trying to go lucid in a dream body.  Hahahahahaha, now that is stange indeed, but it is the best thing I have been able to come up with.  :-)

----------


## Something Else

> This should probably go into sleep/health.
> 
> I've had something similar happen a couple of times when I went from laying down to standing up. Most of the time it happens when I bounce out of bed and start to put my hair up, raising my arms above my head. My arms will literally start shaking and freaking out. This happens pretty rarely though, and I have notoriously low blood pressure (prone to seeing stars and having to sit after standing quickly), so I've just kind of assumed it was that and ignored it, after I experimented for a while and found it got worse if I kept my hands above my head but went away immediately if I lowered them.
> 
> The vibrations you get as hypnagogic hallucinations don't actually move you physically. Are you simply feeling as though you're vibrating, or is your body actually shaking?



 :wink2:   BTW if we should move this thread it is more than okay with me.  I am really quite new to this posting in forums thing and am sure I am make all kinds of mistakes.

----------


## Robot_Butler

That is really fascinating.  I was assuming you meant you could get the vibrations during meditation.  Getting them spontaneously is something else.  Try to keep track of when you get them, what you are doing, and what your state of mind is.  

I've had spontaneous out of body experiences before.  Maybe it is something related.  

I know that whenever I get the vibrations during meditation or WILD, they remind me of feeling a powerful emotion, like an exciting adrenaline rush.  Maybe it has something to do with that?  

I have no idea what it could be beyond the traditional kundalini teachings, which I am skeptical about.  I'm not saying it is not a kundalini awakening.  I just believe there must also be a more complete explanation that can be put into physiological "real world" terms.

Maybe someone more familiar with the actual physiology of sleep could help with this.  I've never fully understood what exactly causes the vibrational feeling, to begin with.

----------


## Something Else

> That is really fascinating.  I was assuming you meant you could get the vibrations during meditation.  Getting them spontaneously is something else.  Try to keep track of when you get them, what you are doing, and what your state of mind is.  
> 
> I've had spontaneous out of body experiences before.  Maybe it is something related.  
> 
> I know that whenever I get the vibrations during meditation or WILD, they remind me of feeling a powerful emotion, like an exciting adrenaline rush.  Maybe it has something to do with that?  
> 
> I have no idea what it could be beyond the traditional kundalini teachings, which I am skeptical about.  I'm not saying it is not a kundalini awakening.  I just believe there must also be a more complete explanation that can be put into physiological "real world" terms.
> 
> Maybe someone more familiar with the actual physiology of sleep could help with this.  I've never fully understood what exactly causes the vibrational feeling, to begin with.



I don't really think it is a kundalini awakening either.  Kundalini seems to be really great for many people, but I haven't been able to get into it so I am doubtful it would be happening to me.  

I can get the vibrations while in meditation.  In fact that is when they first started.  I was trying an AP projection meditation many years ago and experienced them for the first time.  I then learnt how to make them fairly consistently with moderate effort, but like I said now they come sometimes for no apparent reason while I am awake and going about my normal routine.  

I would really love to know just exactly what they are and why they happen.  Maybe what is happening is related to a spontaneous OBE.  I have not ever had one, maybe I am trying but not quite getting there.  

As for the vibrations.  For the most part they are welcomed.  In a similar fashion to you, they make me feel better and more mentally balanced.  It is not so much of a adrenaline rush, even though something like that can happen, for me it is more like resetting my brain back to a "normal" state when it is out of whack.  Whenever I get the vibrations I often feel very refreshed and awake afterwards.  

Thanks for you input Robot_Butler.  Gives me some things to think about.

----------

